

[pdf] India'S New Monetary Policy Framework – Aims to Lower Inflation to 4% - enigami
http://static.financialexpress.com/frontend/fe/pdf/Inflation%20target.pdf

======
enigami
[http://www.wsj.com/articles/india-releases-new-monetary-
poli...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/india-releases-new-monetary-policy-
framework-1425295558)

